# Need Help! IT band tendinitis and injection



## bn_strcklnd (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to hear what code others are using for this diagnosis. I see this regularly and treatment is often an injection (20551) at the hip or knee. CMS does not have an LCD for this and my injections are denied. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------

